# Who knows about cooking cornet fish please?



## menumaker (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, this is a new one for me here in S.W.France. I have discovered that the smooth white slabs on the fish counter are 'Cornet'. I have no idea how to cook it but it looks interesting enough to perhaps serve instead of calamari or with aperitifs??
What do you think?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 21, 2012)

Common names from different countries can be confusing. Cornetfish here is an inedible, tropical fish.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 21, 2012)

Mmmm? This is labelled 'Cornet' and is definatly for eating. Cheap too as about €5.50 kg.
I can't be more specific I'm afraid but thanks for trying


----------



## Hoot (Sep 21, 2012)

Can't say I ever heard of cornet fish. I would give it a try...But then, I ain't known to be skittish about trying stuff I never heard of.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Sep 21, 2012)

A quick Google suggests that this fish is either another name fo,r or a close relative of, the trumpet fish.  It appears to be new to the market.  

If it looks like a whitefish filet, I would treat it like a whitefish filet.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 22, 2012)

*The Mysterious 'Cornet' Fish!*

Thank you all for your thoughts. I'm going to try to find out more about this fish and I'll get back to you all when I know more from my french friends
Bye for now


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2012)

menumaker said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts. I'm going to try to find out more about this fish and I'll get back to you all when I know more from my french friends
> Bye for now


If you could post a picture of it, that would help.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2012)

If it's a big thick chunk I can guarantee it's not a pipefish or trumpetfish.  They're long and skinny, not much meat,  and we see them frequently when we snorkel.  They're also known as coronetfish.  Am thinking this must be a regional thing, and it's not what we call it here.  I would definitley get a slab of this nice white fish, and cook and eat it!


----------



## menumaker (Sep 24, 2012)

*The mysterious cornetfish, revisited*

Hello again everyone,
Ok, I understand from my french friends that this is a regional term ( one of you was right in suggesting that) for Cuttlefish .!!
So, now that I know that, how do I cook it please. All ideas will be gratefully recieved


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah, now were talking. Very similar to squid (same family). Cooking should be very short or very long or the texture will be like chewing a rubberband. Grilling over direct heat is a great short term cooking method.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 24, 2012)

As you say, now we're talking and it's starting to make sense. Keep 'em coming please


----------

